# 15 TB Cattle in Indiana



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.necn.com/09/16/11/Ind-euthanizes-15-cattle-with-bovine-tub/landing_health.ht
47 free-ranging deer near the herd were negative,testing will continue during hunting season


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Your link is giving me a 'cannot be found' report, can you please repost.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.wishtv.com/dpp/news/indi...-euthanize-15-cattle-with-bovine-tuberculosis

http://www.farmworldonline.com/news/NewsArticle.asp?newsid=12424


----------

